
A Closer Look at the FAA’s Drone Data [pdf] - jacobmarble
http://www.modelaircraft.org/gov/docs/AMAAnalysis-Closer-Look-at-FAA-Drone-Data_091415.pdf
======
netinstructions
> One pilot in Minnesota even reported seeing something that “resembled a
> dog.”

Which I thought was pretty odd, but indeed some drone hobbyists are flying
their former pets[1][2][3]

[1]
[http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/gallery/2012/jun/04/...](http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/gallery/2012/jun/04/orvillecopter-
flying-helicopter-dead-cat)

[2] [http://www.nltimes.nl/2014/09/12/boy-turns-pet-dead-rat-
dron...](http://www.nltimes.nl/2014/09/12/boy-turns-pet-dead-rat-drone-
tricopter/)

[3][http://makezine.com/2015/03/31/4-taxidermy-drones-yes-
thats-...](http://makezine.com/2015/03/31/4-taxidermy-drones-yes-thats-thing/)

